#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  канцерогенность благовоний

## Secundus

Благовония пахнут раком

http://www.gazeta.ru/science/2008/08..._2820952.shtml

— 25.08.08 12:53 —
ТЕКСТ: Артём Тунцов
ФОТО: WORDPRESS.COM

Ароматические палочки – будь то лотос, лаванда, бергамот, жасмин или даже ладан – значительно увеличивают риск развития рака верхних дыхательных путей. Так что проникновение широко распространённой в Азии культуры воскуривания благовоний на Запад можно считать своеобразной местью Востока за пришедшее сюда из Европы курение табака.

Ароматные палочки – это, как правило, тонкая щепка бамбука, на которую налеплена смесь растительной стружки с маслами. Уже давно было показано, что при их горении выделяется довольно много канцерогенных веществ; учёные особо указывали на обилие в этом коктейле полиароматических углеводородов, во многом благодаря которым палочки и выполняют свою основную функцию.

Для дыхательных путей не так уж и важно, какой дым вы вдыхаете – грязный сигаретный или почти сакральный для приверженцев многих религий аромат дымящихся благовоний. Поэтому эпидемиологи и онкологи прежде уже пытались понять, увеличивают ли благовония подобно сигаретам риск рака лёгкого. Результаты этих работ до сих пор были не очень уверенными – вероятно, потому что сравниваемые в них выборки были недостаточно большими. Кроме того, в них лёгким уделялось повышенное внимание – и, как теперь стало ясно, зря.

Работа Еппе Фриборга из датского Государственного института сывороток в Копенгагене и его коллег, принятая к публикации в октябрьском номере престижного журнала Cancer (постоянная ссылка), лишена этих недостатков. Когорта пациентов состояла из более чем 60 тысяч человек – проживающих в Сингапуре этнических китайцев в возрасте от 45 до 74 лет, у которых на момент начала исследований рака не было. В 1993 году они прошли тщательное обследование и подробнейшим образом рассказали о своей каждодневной жизни.

Учёные в течение 5 лет наблюдали за их здоровьем. За это время у 861 пациента развился рак лёгких, а также были зафиксированы 325 случаев опухолей верхних дыхательных путей. В 1998 году Фриборг и его команда подвели черту под работой и занялись анализом полученных данных.

Как оказалось, чем больше пациент в своей жизни пользовался ароматическими палочками, тем больше был риск развития у него рака верхних дыхательных путей. Статистическая значимость результата – 99,6%. Например, частота появления сквамозных карцином у тех, кто любит жечь благовония, почти вдвое больше.

Правда, что касается рака непосредственно лёгких, а также горла и ротовой полости, здесь разницу в частоте случаев рака (также не в пользу тех, кто жжёт ароматные палочки) учёные посчитали статистически не значимой.

Учёные отдельно проследили влияние воскуривания благовоний на курильщиков и людей, свободных от этой вредной привычки. И в том и в другом случае благовония оказывали отрицательный эффект на здоровье. При этом для некурящих эффект был значительно сильнее.

Авторы исследования замечают, что те же ароматические палочки используются не только китайцами. Тлеющие «лучинки» можно увидеть в домах представителей других этнических групп, в храмах Юго-Восточной Азии и на Индийском субконтиненте. Всё больше эта культура проникает и на Запад, в том числе в Россию.

Учитывая широкое распространение палочек и то обстоятельство, что вредному влиянию ароматного дыма люди зачастую подвергаются совершенно невольно, Фриборг и его коллеги призывают прислушаться к результатам их работы и сделать из неё правильные эпидемиологические выводы.

Они также призывают выяснить, какие из палочек наименее вредные. Хочется надеяться, что они же наименее «ароматные».

----------

Chhyu Dorje (24.02.2011), Jambal Dorje (24.02.2011), Zom (23.02.2011), Леонид Ш (23.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ароматические палочки – будь то лотос, лаванда, бергамот, жасмин или даже ладан – значительно увеличивают риск развития рака верхних дыхательных путей. Так что проникновение широко распространённой в Азии культуры воскуривания благовоний на Запад можно считать своеобразной местью Востока за пришедшее сюда из Европы курение табака.


В итоге выяснят, что православный ладан - это православно и канонично.



> Учёные отдельно проследили влияние воскуривания благовоний на курильщиков и людей, свободных от этой вредной привычки. И в том и в другом случае благовония оказывали отрицательный эффект на здоровье. При этом для некурящих эффект был значительно сильнее.


Т.е. нужно курить?  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (24.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Нико

Фигня все это. Если благовония сделаны из натуральных материалов, никакого риска для здоровья нет!

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2011), Galina (23.02.2011), Joy (23.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (15.03.2011), Бхусуку (23.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Фигня все это. Если благовония сделаны из натуральных материалов, никакого риска для здоровья нет!


Табак - самый, что ни на есть натуральный продукт. Пиво и вино - тоже только из натуральных компонентов. И вы хотите сказать, что от них вреда нет?

----------

Secundus (24.02.2011), Буль (24.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (24.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Табак - самый, что ни на есть натуральный продукт. Пиво и вино - тоже только из натуральных компонентов. И вы хотите сказать, что от них вреда нет?


Я хотела сказать только про благовония...

----------


## Топпер

> Я хотела сказать только про благовония...


А в чём разница с табаком? И то и другое потребляют лёгкими.

----------

Буль (24.02.2011)

----------


## Нико

> А в чём разница с табаком? И то и другое потребляют лёгкими.


Ну, если благовония потребляют легкими.... Я даже не знаю... Запретить их что ли для буддистов?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Мне подарили несколько упаковок благовоний с ароматом жасмина, разных отечественных упаковщиков, но все они из Индии. Это не благовония, а зловония какие-то. После зажжения уже через 1 минуту!!! комната превратилась в газовую камеру, в которой невозможно находится, и это при высоте потолков 4 метра. До этого покупал благовония всего один раз - 9 лет назад, они были чисто сандаловыми, без ароматических добавок - довольно приятный запах. Но теперь наверное вообще не буду пользоваться благовониями. Баловство все это.

----------

Аня Приходящая (24.02.2011), Буль (24.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, если благовония потребляют легкими.... Я даже не знаю... Запретить их что ли для буддистов?


Зачем запрещать? Просто жечь только по необходимости. Во время служб.

----------

Буль (24.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне подарили несколько упаковок благовоний с ароматом жасмина, разных отечественных упаковщиков, но все они из Индии. Это не благовония, а зловония какие-то. После зажжения уже через 1 минуту!!! комната превратилась в газовую камеру, в которой невозможно находится, и это при высоте потолков 4 метра. До этого покупал благовония всего один раз - 9 лет назад, они были чисто сандаловыми, без ароматических добавок - довольно приятный запах. Но теперь наверное вообще не буду пользоваться благовониями. Баловство все это.


Если благовония чёрного цвета - они самые вредные. Т.к. это уголь, пропитанный эсенциями. Чуть лучшего качества - коричневатые. Там есть шанс, что натуральные.
А ещё лучше - тибетские. Я сам во время службы пользуюсь тибетскими. Правда, последнее время появились ароматизированные. Но всё же встречаются и не сильно пахнущие.
А самые любимые благовония у меня вьетнамские. Самые дешёвые. Какие в каждой лавке в Ханое купить можно. Пахнут, по сути, костром.

----------

Aion (23.02.2011), Konchok Dorje (23.02.2011), Буль (24.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (24.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Сергей Ч (23.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

> А самые любимые благовония у меня вьетнамские. Самые дешёвые. Какие в каждой лавке в Ханое купить можно. Пахнут, по сути, костром.


Надо поставить Лизе в ее интернет-магазин))) Выложите фото хороших, бханте, пожалуйста...

----------


## Топпер

> Надо поставить Лизе в ее интернет-магазин))) Выложите фото хороших, бханте, пожалуйста...


я такими пользовался. Но они на любителя.

----------


## Zom

Всегда чуял, что палочки - это зло ;-/

Когда они горят, медитировать не могу - дыхание скручивает и воздуха не хватает.

----------


## Dondhup

Бурятские благовония то же хороши. Тибетские и бурятские благовония помогают практике.

----------

Aion (23.02.2011), Joy (23.02.2011), Алексей Шумилин (15.03.2011), Бхусуку (23.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Сергей Ч (23.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Как известно, многие полезные и даже необходимые в хозяйстве вещи, например такие как клей, нужно использовать в хорошо проветриваемом помещении!  :Smilie:

----------

Konchok Dorje (23.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Зачем запрещать? Просто жечь только по необходимости. Во время служб.


То есть во время служб канцерогенное  действие благовоний нейтрализуется?

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> То есть во время служб канцерогенное  действие благовоний нейтрализуется?


Во время служб оно сводится к минимуму.

----------


## Нико

Есть одно золотое правило проверки качества благовоний. Если при сжигании пепел белый -- натуральные. Если черный -- примеси. Проверьте!

----------

Galina (23.02.2011), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть одно золотое правило проверки качества благовоний. Если при сжигании пепел белый -- натуральные. Если черный -- примеси. Проверьте!


Это зависит только от состава основы. Примеси здесь ни при чём. Химическим ароматизатором могут, что те, что другие опрыскать

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Joy

Ага, а "звук Ом вызывает лунного беса", а от медитации едет крыша..

Всё хорошо в меру. 
Натуральные благовония (можжевельник, к примеру) хорошо действуют на сознание - становится покойнее и пропадает желание видеть во всем диавола.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Во время служб оно сводится к минимуму.


Почему?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Интересно, скольким сожженным благовониям равно пребывание в задымленной Москве прошлым летом? Когда начинать писать завещание)?

Также очень заинтересовали 60000 этнических китайцев (живущих в Сингапуре), которые подробно рассказывают о своей жизни (посчитайте, сколько времени это займет из рассчета 10 минут на каждого) и о том, как все любят воскуривать благовония (разумеется, воскуривают все одни и те же вредные благовония, "Суперхит" поди). Надеюсь, что эти 60000 вдобавок не курили сигареты и жили всегда в экологически чистых районах...

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011)

----------


## Konchok Dorje

Жить вредно и опасно...можно вести здоровый образ жизни, отгородить себя от всех неблагоприятных факторов, а умереть от несчастного случая...мера должна быть во всем...

----------


## Топпер

> Почему?


Потому, что служба  идет не целый день.

----------


## Буль

Ваши проблемы с благовониями означают ваши проблемы с практикой.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

Нормальные благовония склеивают не маслом, а мочой красной коровы .
Это все знают. профанская статья.

----------

Konchok Dorje (24.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011)

----------


## Буль

А кто это -- красная корова?

----------


## Топпер

Понятно кто: корова - коммунистка

----------

Konchok Dorje (24.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (24.02.2011), Буль (24.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (25.02.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Вот такие и им подобные непальские на мой взгляд самые натуральные :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тему надо бы закрыть, попаганда канцерогенов получается...

----------


## Топпер

Будда не запрещал употреблять канцерогены.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Будда не запрещал употреблять канцерогены.


Но эти канцерогены изменяют состояние сознания.
Причем по-разному: кто благость ощущает, кто отупение.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А в чём разница с табаком? И то и другое потребляют лёгкими.


В том, что табак находится в гильзе из силитрованной бумаги, увеличивающей количество смолы это раз и в том, что табак несколько по-иному вдыхают, нежели благовония - это двас. По части достоверности источника у меня очень серьезный скепсис. Это трис. Четырес - сравнивать безосновные благовония и индийский ширпотреб некорректно.

Так можно дойти до того, что раком можно заболеть, когда топишь печь или камин дровами.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (25.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Всегда чуял, что палочки - это зло ;-/
> 
> Когда они горят, медитировать не могу - дыхание скручивает и воздуха не хватает.


Попробуйте Агар. Я индийские палочки тоже не могу переносить.

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

Да я никакие не могу ))

----------

Vladiimir (24.02.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Касательно сигарет - очень вредоносны неполные оксиды. ИМХО если не нюхать дым от благовоний непосредственно в сантиметре от тлеющей палочки, можно избежать вдыхания неполных оксидов (которые как раз в процессе тления и образуются) и все будет хорошо.

----------

Аня Приходящая (24.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (24.02.2011), Доржик (24.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (25.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Использую индийские палочки , в магазине где напрямую экспортируют , качество хорошее , пепел как песок , серый и распадается , выглядят как коричневые бенгальские огни.

Когда есть ароматерапия , успокаивает сильно , но можно придерживаться срединности. Например я при окуривании , делаю это тогда когда меня нет в комнате , потом следом немного проветриваю , и запах на ближайшую неделю остается , очень тонкий и приятный , а вот если дышать дымом и сидеть при этом рядом , то есть неприятный эффект как при курении в первый раз.

Если сравнить с природой , такое бывает часто , дым вызывает болезненные реакции и отравления. Но если запах остается и дым развеян , все проще.

Тут уже приходим к тому , чтобы задать вопрос , что такое запах и как он устроен , что есть переносчик запаха ... и что он содержит в себе ...

----------


## Asanga

Почти не жгу благовоний, у меня от них насморк. :-) А вот от сигарет насморка нет...., но то же ни к чему это.

----------


## Топпер

> Но эти канцерогены изменяют состояние сознания.
> Причем по-разному: кто благость ощущает, кто отупение.


Будда запрещал употреблять вещества отуманивающие сознание.  :Wink:

----------

Аня Приходящая (24.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (24.02.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Так можно дойти до того, что раком можно заболеть, когда топишь печь или камин дровами.


Так ведь и можно заболеть раком.

"Один мужик пил - и умер. А второй не пил - и тоже умер"

----------

Konchok Dorje (24.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (24.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Касательно сигарет - очень вредоносны неполные оксиды. ИМХО если не нюхать дым от благовоний непосредственно в сантиметре от тлеющей палочки, можно избежать вдыхания неполных оксидов (которые как раз в процессе тления и образуются) и все будет хорошо.


Неполные оксиды, это в смысле СО?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Неполные оксиды, это в смысле СО?


Да, в том числе. Химию со школы подзабыл, но помню что там и оксидов азота много особо вредных и серы... когда тлеют различные смолы.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Есть одно золотое правило проверки качества благовоний. Если при сжигании пепел белый -- натуральные. Если черный -- примеси. Проверьте!


Проверял. Зависит не от примесей, а от степени обработки. Если компоненты не перемолоты совсем в порошок, то вполне даже остается черный пепел. Если его поворошить, то в конце он станет белым, поскольку компоненты полностью прогорят

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да я никакие не могу ))


Кстати еще такой момент. А зачем Вам благовония на медитации? они вроде как подношение, а не часть медитации. Но Агар попробуйте. Он успокоительное. И. кстати, прекрасно уничтожает неприятные запахи (например от табака) гораздо лучше аэрозолей

----------

Joy (24.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати еще такой момент. А зачем Вам благовония на медитации? они вроде как подношение, а не часть медитации.


я люблю жечь. Для лучшей концентрации на ноздрях: запах позволяет лучше отследить.

----------

Joy (24.02.2011), Konchok Dorje (24.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (24.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

наверное многое зависит от индивид. чувствительности, у меня от благовоний в закрытом помещении тоже несколько мутит, а уж индийскую парфюмерию никогда не употребляю. Это вообще какая-то дешевка. Правда нормальные благовония скорее всего не делают. Видел списки  того что должно быть в разных благовониях для разных сиддх. Никто уже скорее давно  и никогда их не делает, хотя может живущие в Индии среди тибетцев и слышали о таких благовониях.

----------


## Joy

> Видел списки  того что должно быть в разных благовониях для разных сиддх.


интересно - скажите, пожалуйста, что, например?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> интересно - скажите, пожалуйста, что, например?


Это коктейль "Земля-воздух": треть водки, треть пива, треть конопляного отвара (с). :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

> Кстати еще такой момент. А зачем Вам благовония на медитации? они вроде как подношение, а не часть медитации.


Увы, на ретритах их иногда их приходится терпеть -)
Дома-то у себя конечно не жгу ничего..

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дома-то у себя конечно не жгу ничего..


И слава богу  :Smilie: ))

----------

Евгений Грейт (25.02.2011)

----------


## ullu

> А кто это -- красная корова?


Ну я не знаю как нормально называется этот цвет. Красно - коричневая она такая , обычная корова, просто не белая и не пятнистая и не черная.

----------


## ullu

> Кстати еще такой момент. А зачем Вам благовония на медитации? они вроде как подношение, а не часть медитации. Но Агар попробуйте. Он успокоительное. И. кстати, прекрасно уничтожает неприятные запахи (например от табака) гораздо лучше аэрозолей


Ну так для подношений и нужны же. утром же на алтарь например же.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну так для подношений и нужны же. утром же на алтарь например же.


ну так тут говорят, что медитировать мешает.  :Smilie:  Мешает, так не медитируйте когда подносите благовония, а разделите подношение и медитацию

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Есть в текстах такие слова что санг не вреден для организма, а полезно даже немного его вдохнуть, очищает тело. Потом табак и можжевельник разные вещи. В тибетском направлении подношение санга божествам является отдельной важной практикой.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Если хочешь сил моральных
И физических сберечь,
Нюхай сангов натуральных,
Укрепляя грудь и плеч

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.03.2011), Homer (21.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (25.02.2011), Доржик (25.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (25.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну я не знаю как нормально называется этот цвет. Красно - коричневая она такая , обычная корова, просто не белая и не пятнистая и не черная.


Так. Ещё и красно-коричневая

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (25.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.03.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> А кто это -- красная корова?


И салерские красные коровы, с плаката в музее. Это местная гордость - совершенно особая порода, выведенная здешним ученым-животноводом, славящаяся вкусным мясом. 


масло от красной коровы:

----------

Аня Приходящая (25.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (25.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (25.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.03.2011)

----------


## Azzey

Раньше брал дешевые ненатуральные благовония - они пахли замечательно. Недавно взял натуральные, индийские - специально для медитации - пахнут практически только дымом. Вообще решил, что лучше - ароматические масла.
При любом горении выделяется вредный угарный газ, затрудняющий дыхание. Но если руководствоваться логикой, что дым от благовоний - канцероген, то и обычный дым от костра - может быть потенциальный канцероген...

----------


## Zom

Министерство здравоохранения Таиланда предупредило о том, чтобы поменьше в храмах жгли благовоний из-за их вредоносности. Взятые на пробу из разных храмов палочки выявили превышения допустимых вредных веществ в десятки раз выше нормы:

http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....7,9984,0,0,1,0 (англ.)
http://translate.google.ru/translate...C0%2C0%2C1%2C0 (авто-перевод)

----------


## Топпер

> При любом горении выделяется вредный угарный газ, затрудняющий дыхание.


Практически не выделяется. Выделяется СО2

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Практически не выделяется. Выделяется СО2


При тлении вроде выделяется, разве нет?

----------

Юндрун Топден (15.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> При тлении вроде выделяется, разве нет?


Если кислорода недостаточно. А если достаточно, то старается окислиться до СО2
Да и не может угарный газ затруднять дыхание. Он физически вообще никак не ощущается. В чём и заключается опасность угорания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Министерство здравоохранения Таиланда предупредило о том, чтобы поменьше в храмах жгли благовоний из-за их вредоносности. Взятые на пробу из разных храмов палочки выявили превышения допустимых вредных веществ в десятки раз выше нормы:
> 
> http://www.buddhistchannel.tv/index....7,9984,0,0,1,0 (англ.)
> http://translate.google.ru/translate...C0%2C0%2C1%2C0 (авто-перевод)


Странно, что оно не порекомендовало сократить количество тук-туков, байков и такси. От их выхлопа вреда гораздо больше. И не только в виде СО

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2011)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

я пользуюсь такими:  



на мой взгляд очень хорошие. выпускает мен-тси-кханг, институт тибетской медицины ЕСДЛ

----------

